# Weber Grill



## Guest (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi skee.  I have a 22 ½" Platinum which has the same ash catcher you're refering to.  I think it works great compared to the last charcoal grill I had ~ 18 ½" basic kettle more than 20 years ago.  I've only use it about 5 or 6 times and haven't noticed any airflow problems..Haven't done any long cooks where there would be time for the ash build-up to cause a problem either.  I used my old grill on a wood deck for years and never burnt the house down....And if it was gonna happen, it would have been then!    

Welcome to the board!!


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 3, 2005)

Hey Skee,

I have the same grill you're looking at and I have never had a problem with the ash catcher. You can clean out the inside of the grill and all the ashes fall below into the catcher. I usually empty the catcher after about 3 cooks.

My only complaint on the grill is that all three vents on the bottom are controlled by one handle. When you move the handle all the vents move an equal amount, either open or close. No individual control of vents as in the original 22 1/2" kettle. But I think the ash catcher advantage outweighs the vent thing.

Glad to have you on board.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> I never met a Weber kettle I didn't like!
> 
> Go for the gold.  It will do you proud.


The Grill Master has spoken!!  :-D


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 6, 2005)

Skee, I just purchased 1 of them yesterday! Todays the day it gets inaugurated!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 6, 2005)

I bought one yesterday too, and fired it up for the first time last night.
Inch and a half thick ribeye and portys.  Much better sear/crust than I was getting on the Genesis gasser.  Surprised how clean everything looks after grilling.  I love the ash catcher.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 6, 2005)

I doing it tonight Capt. 2 london broils, gonna marinade 1 in Mojo marinade, just rub the other one down. Sandwiches for the week!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 6, 2005)

you got a slicer?  That really helps with the broils.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 6, 2005)

wow, 3 of us bought the same grill yesterday!  Do we get a discount or something?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 6, 2005)

skee said:
			
		

> ...And I do want to thank y'all for the recommendation on a great grill that will definitely get a lot of use...



That's what this board is really for.  I know we use it for a social outlet, more due to the fact that it's cold still for a lot of us!  Thanks everyone for helping and giving your adivse...this is what makes this board a great info center  

Skee, continue to be a part of the board and reap the benefits!  Glad to have you here!! 

Also, since everyone is buying the same thing...here is another idea!


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 6, 2005)

Reminds me of a hardware store saleman I use to know.....


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 6, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> skee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Greg, there aren't any grills listed on that link you posted :smt023


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 6, 2005)

My mistake...thought I linked the Weber site...Now get back on topic!!


----------

